# having log-in problems? Please read here



## rustyintegrale

Hi Guys,

I'm using Safari (well not right this minute) on a Mac and this morning everything was working fine. Then I experienced login problems. Login and get returned to the login window repeatedly.

Jae is in Italy and as ever was as helpful as possible but the problem is still here.

Currently using Firefox which is actually a very good browser - just strange to me... :lol:


----------



## trev

Had this today with the iphone but with the laptop its been ok


----------



## rustyintegrale

trev said:


> Had this today with the iphone but with the laptop its been ok


Apparently he adjusted some cookie settings this morning to sort the PM (thieving) issues but I just can't login with Safari despite clearing cookies, cache, quitting and restarting.

Maybe he thinks I'm the culprit... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

i couldn't log in on iphone today.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Do you and Trev use Mac apart from the iPhone?


----------



## trev

rustyintegrale said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had this today with the iphone but with the laptop its been ok
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently he adjusted some cookie settings this morning to sort the PM (thieving) issues but I just can't login with Safari despite clearing cookies, cache, quitting and restarting.
> 
> Maybe he thinks I'm the culprit... :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

my thoughts exactly :wink: 
yip the pm and posting on the forum is up and running as of tonight


----------



## Guest

rustyintegrale said:


> Do you and Trev use Mac apart from the iPhone?


No. I'm only a part-time poser.


----------



## trev

rustyintegrale said:


> Do you and Trev use Mac apart from the iPhone?


no dont use mac here


----------



## rustyintegrale

manphibian said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you and Trev use Mac apart from the iPhone?
> 
> 
> 
> No. I'm only a part-time poser.
Click to expand...

You need LOTS of practice to become full-time buddy... :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

trev said:


> my thoughts exactly :wink:
> yip the pm and posting on the forum is up and running as of tonight


Yow cheeky fooker...

Good to see something positive happening to sort this issue out. Thanks.


----------



## Gazzer

isnt sorted still havin probs on here.........bet its bloody tev playing tricks on me................wait a few seconds and wait wait wait........aha logged him out agin.


----------



## rustyintegrale

gazzer1964 said:


> isnt sorted still havin probs on here.........bet its bloody tev playing tricks on me................wait a few seconds and wait wait wait........aha logged him out agin.


Gaz, you're not Mac are you?!

Try Firefox. It works.


----------



## trev

gazzer1964 said:


> isnt sorted still havin probs on here.........bet its bloody trev playing tricks on me................wait a few seconds and wait wait wait........aha logged him out agin.


 :lol: cant do that !! but i wish i could :wink: 
there has been quite a few members having the same problems today


----------



## tomeden

just had a PM regarding replies to PM's i'm unable to reply to.

it says i cant reply to them because i have less than 20 posts,but when i even try to reply to a post they are all it seems "subject to approval"

can you tell T_TLover i will sort his bits out tomorrow and send them,he sounds a bit pissed off because he cant get an answer from me,but i can't answer him when i try to! 

in my opinion this makes me look like a con man because i've had their money but will not it seems answer any quieries they may have?


----------



## Gazzer

trev said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> isnt sorted still havin probs on here.........bet its bloody trev playing tricks on me................wait a few seconds and wait wait wait........aha logged him out agin.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: cant do that !! but i wish i could :wink:
> there has been quite a few members having the same problems today
Click to expand...

ring jae in skegy or where ever he is and tell him to pay the sodding bill so we can post!!!!
tried firefox rich......wont let me download films.........as a trial view of course. so stick to opera.........not not the yank woman from tv for 25 years (for trevs benefit )


----------



## trev

tomeden said:


> just had a PM regarding replies to PM's i'm unable to reply to.
> 
> it says i cant reply to them because i have less than 20 posts,but when i even try to reply to a post they are all it seems "subject to approval"
> 
> can you tell T_TLover i will sort his bits out tomorrow and send them,he sounds a bit pissed off because he cant get an answer from me,but i can't answer him when i try to!
> 
> in my opinion this makes me look like a con man because i've had their money but will not it seems answer any quieries they may have?


Hi Tom 
this new system was just introduced to the forum tonight to sort out the problems on the for sale section and with the logging on problems,dont think some mods can log on i will p/m T_TLover and explain the problem for you


----------



## Gazzer

trev said:


> tomeden said:
> 
> 
> 
> just had a PM regarding replies to PM's i'm unable to reply to.
> 
> it says i cant reply to them because i have less than 20 posts,but when i even try to reply to a post they are all it seems "subject to approval"
> 
> can you tell T_TLover i will sort his bits out tomorrow and send them,he sounds a bit pissed off because he cant get an answer from me,but i can't answer him when i try to!
> 
> in my opinion this makes me look like a con man because i've had their money but will not it seems answer any quieries they may have?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tom
> this new system was just introduced to the forum tonight to sort out the problems on the for sale section and with the logging on problems,dont think some mods can log on i will p/m T_TLover and explain the problem for you
Click to expand...

i assume a test site was sorted out prior to running this trial trev? oh of course not make changes and hope for the best i assume? not your fault bud i know but is infuriating when the rest of forum suffers too for a complaint that has been long standing and then suddenly rushed in like the tory NHS reform crap......is jae related to cameron bac?


----------



## conlechi

rustyintegrale said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm using Safari (well not right this minute) on a Mac and this morning everything was working fine. Then I experienced login problems. Login and get returned to the login window repeatedly.


i'm getting the smne problems with my macbook running Safari :? , haven't been able to log in all day long

posting now on my old windows lappy

Mark


----------



## trev

trev said:


> tomeden said:
> 
> 
> 
> just had a PM regarding replies to PM's i'm unable to reply to.
> 
> it says i cant reply to them because i have less than 20 posts,but when i even try to reply to a post they are all it seems "subject to approval"
> 
> can you tell T_TLover i will sort his bits out tomorrow and send them,he sounds a bit pissed off because he cant get an answer from me,but i can't answer him when i try to!
> 
> in my opinion this makes me look like a con man because i've had their money but will not it seems answer any quieries they may have?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tom
> this new system was just introduced to the forum tonight to sort out the problems on the for sale section and with the logging on problems,dont think some mods can log on i will p/m T_TLover and explain the problem for you
Click to expand...

Hi mate p/m'ed TT_Lover explaining the problem he's ok about it 
cheers trev


----------



## rustyintegrale

conlechi said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm using Safari (well not right this minute) on a Mac and this morning everything was working fine. Then I experienced login problems. Login and get returned to the login window repeatedly.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm getting the smne problems with my macbook running Safari :? , haven't been able to log in all day long
> 
> posting now on my old windows lappy
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...

Mark it's fine with Firefox.

Where have you been hiding you old tosspot!?


----------



## conlechi

rustyintegrale said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm using Safari (well not right this minute) on a Mac and this morning everything was working fine. Then I experienced login problems. Login and get returned to the login window repeatedly.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm getting the smne problems with my macbook running Safari :? , haven't been able to log in all day long
> 
> posting now on my old windows lappy
> 
> Mark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mark it's fine with Firefox.
> 
> Where have you been hiding you old tosspot!?
Click to expand...

 Hi Rich ,
never been away  , always watching reading but not posting too much since being TT-less 

My mac ussage is quite basic and am running safari as it scare's me even thinking about changing things  :lol:

what's firefox 

Mark


----------



## trev

gazzer1964 said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomeden said:
> 
> 
> 
> just had a PM regarding replies to PM's i'm unable to reply to.
> 
> it says i cant reply to them because i have less than 20 posts,but when i even try to reply to a post they are all it seems "subject to approval"
> 
> can you tell T_TLover i will sort his bits out tomorrow and send them,he sounds a bit pissed off because he cant get an answer from me,but i can't answer him when i try to!
> 
> in my opinion this makes me look like a con man because i've had their money but will not it seems answer any quieries they may have?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tom
> this new system was just introduced to the forum tonight to sort out the problems on the for sale section and with the logging on problems,dont think some mods can log on i will p/m T_TLover and explain the problem for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i assume a test site was sorted out prior to running this trial trev? oh of course not make changes and hope for the best i assume? not your fault bud i know but is infuriating when the rest of forum suffers too for a complaint that has been long standing and then suddenly rushed in like the tory NHS reform crap......is jae related to cameron bac?
Click to expand...

Come on gazzer admin have worked hard on this to help with the site to be more secure its had a blip and with the log on fault but should be working fine shortly i hope  come on give the admin guys some of your support for their work on here


----------



## rustyintegrale

conlechi said:


> what's firefox
> 
> Mark


Google it mate. Just another browser. It's pretty good actually!


----------



## rustyintegrale

trev said:


> Come on gazzer admin have worked hard on this to help with the site to be more secure its had a blip and with the log on fault but should be working fine shortly i hope  come on give the admin guys some of your support for their work on here


Gaz, don't be a knob mate. :?

We all asked for the guys to act and they have. Give 'em some credit for fooks sake!

There are teething problems, it's inevitable, but they will be sorted I'm sure. 

Thanks for what you've done guys and apologies for my hairy friend. :roll:

Rich


----------



## jontymo

Good luck with sorting out the issues today guys, i'm at work at the moment getting my fix and have hung my macbook out to dry until alls good 

Jontymo


----------



## m4rky

Yep I have the same issue I can't get on the forum with Safari but firefox is fine


----------



## Jae

I think I have a "fix", or workaround.

First, clear your Cookies. (iPhone - Settings / Safari / Clear Cookies)

Now, go to the HOME PAGE of the TTF. In the top left column, you can log in from there.

Et Voila, you're in.

Its something to do with redirects and Safari. Why its happened now is beyond me, apart from the Cookie change.

Ill investigate this further, as testing on an iPhone isnt "fun".

Cheers

Jae


----------



## A3DFU

I'm having the same problems since lunch time yesterday.

I'm normally using Opera as a browser. Having deleted board cookies it recognises me on the homepage. However, as soon as I go onto the forum, I'm logged out again 

It does work with IE though as this post shows ,,,,


----------



## Gren

Jae said:


> I think I have a "fix", or workaround.
> 
> First, clear your Cookies. (iPhone - Settings / Safari / Clear Cookies)
> 
> Now, go to the HOME PAGE of the TTF. In the top left column, you can log in from there.
> 
> Et Voila, you're in.
> 
> Its something to do with redirects and Safari. Why its happened now is beyond me, apart from the Cookie change.
> 
> Ill investigate this further, as testing on an iPhone isnt "fun".
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jae


Worked for me on FF4 on my laptop. No entry otherwise

Thanks


----------



## rustyintegrale

Well Safari still doesn't work and neither does Firefox now. Just downloaded Chrome and I'm in.

How long for is anyone's guess!


----------



## mighTy Tee

Also unable to log in with Firefox and struggling with IE.

Looks like there is a major problem.


----------



## A3DFU

mighTy Tee said:


> Looks like there is a major problem.


I'm sure Jae will sort it asap [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

It may be strange for most of us not to have instant access to a forum we've all come to spend a lot of our time on but please remember that Jae is a busy man and also has a family life with a young baby to look after!

As for mods and committee: everyone is a volunteer doing extra "jobs" in their spare time, often into the small hours (like 2am and 3am). So please be patient, all will be sorted in good time! Enjoy the great out-doors in the mean time


----------



## brittan

I thought I was free of this problem but just encountered it when trying to copy a PM to send via email to a local forum member who could not read it because of this problem.

I'm using Firefox and have done for ages so no browser change for me. I did what is in Jae's post above; just deleted the TTF cookies and was then able to login from the TTF front page. :?


----------



## Jae

The issue arises on PC and Mac for Safari.

I updated the cookies this morning, so that they correctly allocated the directory structure in a hope to fix the Safari issue. It, in the meantime, invalidated the cookie for all browsers, which means that the cookies need deleting on your client browser.

You can do this by following

Firefox / Options / Security / Delete individual cookies
IE / Tools / Options / Delete Browsing History / Delete cookies
Safari / Settings / Security / Show Cookies / Delete TTF Cookies

BR

Jae


----------



## Jae

I think its fixed! Delete cookies, log in...works on Safari / IE / Firefox, as before.


----------



## drjam

Chrome too - deleting cookies solved it


----------



## Super Josh

Still not working for me after deleting cookies on both IE and Firefox on my work PC

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S	2 using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H

I logged out as an experiment and then couldn't log back in. I'm on XP IE8. I've tried deleting the cookies and logging in from the home screen but the page refreshes and I got logged out again.

I did notice that the home screen permanently said I was logged in no matter how many times I clicked sign out.

That was earlier.... Now the home screen permanently invites me to log in and I can (!) and as long as I stay on the forum I stay logged in but every time I visit the home screen now the act of doing so loggs me out.

Now, I'm logged in on my PC my phone (android Galaxy S) is having a repeat of the same scenario. Must find how to manually delete the ******** cookie as I don't want to delete all the rest if I can avoid it.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Well using the advice from Jae I just logged in. Then went to email someone, came back to the forum and was asked to login again - then the login window kept recycling.

However I have now found what appears to be a fix in Safari on a Mac. How long it will last is anyones guess but if anyone wants to try...

Go Safari/Preferences/Security/Show Cookies. Highlight all cookies related to the forum and hit 'Remove'.

Then go Safari/Empty Cache. Then quit Safari. Reopen and you should login okay.

Haven't tried logging out yet!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale

Right, just logged out then back in and all working!


----------



## barton TT

same happening to me today.but if i access the forum by .com everything is fine.


----------



## cabbie-uk

barton TT said:


> same happening to me today.but if i access the forum by .com everything is fine.


same for me mate logs in ok :? weird


----------



## rustyintegrale

Well I've just come back after doing some more emails and I had to login again despite checking the box that logs me in automatically. But hey-ho, it at least works!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Gazzer

ie is still logging me out even when trying to reply to a topic........thats with cookies gone lol


----------



## A3DFU

IE is currently the ownly browser that works for me. Neither Opera nor Crome work = both keep logging me out


----------



## Jae

Right, checked using

Windows 7 64 bit

and

IE 8
Chrome
Firefox 4
Safari 5

CLEAR YOUR COOKIES!!!

It functions correctly. I ve checked also the duration by closing the browser and opening again.

Should be OK.

Please, if you are encountering issues and you have cleared cookies and restarted browser, please post here with details of OS and Browser with versions.

Cheers

J.


----------



## A3DFU

Woo-hoo: it works for Opera again!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Thanks Jae


----------



## Dash

Just had the problem again.

Although I hadn't logged out since Jae's message. Looks like the problem I had was related to two sets of cookies being set by the site. One for www.********.co.uk and the other for .********.co.uk. One of which had naff data in.

Will keep an eye on it.


----------



## T3RBO

I have managed to log in once today for a whole five minutes before being kicked out again!

Sent from my iDunno using Tapatalk


----------



## Nilesong

I'm back! 

Thanks Jae! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## malstt

I cant log in either from home. Cookies are cleared.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Same prob here @ 1615 ish. Prob with Chrome today. I.E. working O.K. So using I.E. for now...Cookies all cleard. 
Chrome version 11.0.696.65..... XP.
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs

Just cleared all of the cookies,can now log in on, firefox.chrome, and ie
thanks


----------



## stevebeechTA

This is doing my head in now, I have just nearly thrown my lap top out if the window :x I have cleared the cookies umpteen times on the lap top but keep getting thrown of the site. It keeps asking me to log in I can't even post to get help so I tried to log in from my iPhone and after clearing the cookies I can now get on, hence this post. Can any one help? I am housing int explora I think, not realy a computer buff. But I have followed the advice and cleared all cookies but can't get on from my lap top, as said. Help this takes for ever on my iPhone

Cheers steve


----------



## markypoo

Try tools, internet options, browser history settings, view files, then clear all in temporary internet files, that should work :wink:


----------



## John-H

My phone's back on line. Samsung Galaxy S using Dolphin HD browser.

Like IE8 on XP I had to delete cookies. I tried using the forum page "delete all board cookies" several times but it didn't work and the front page was still thinking I was logged in. I had to delete all cookies in Dolphin because I couldn't work out how to delete individual cookies, unlike in IE which you can do through the settings menu. Once TTF cookies were deleted, close then re-start browser, I could then login from the home page rop left and all is well


----------



## stevebeechTA

Still can't stay on once logged in  I have tried all of the above to no avail what can I do.

Cheers steve


----------



## T3RBO

Back home and same error again so switched to http://www.********.com and all working (for now).


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Cleared all cookies/history etc from Chrome, still no good. Tried as Turbo suggested above
http://www.********.com & Chrome now working O.K.
Hoggy.


----------



## Groodles

Have cleared cookies in Firefox and restarted browser couldn't login.

www.********.com/forum/ is working though


----------



## jontymo

Back in using Safari, cleared out cache, history, cookies etc alls good 

Jontymo


----------



## rustyintegrale

So are we .com or .co.uk?

I believe .co.uk is the correct address. I'm confused... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Charlie

.com working fine on Chrome, .co.uk not working at all.

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale

Charlie said:


> .com working fine on Chrome, .co.uk not working at all.
> 
> Charlie


.co.uk now working fine in Safari on a Mac. Took a look at Chrome for Mac because of this issue and whilst it's fast it looks all boney.

No bloody substance. Built like a Daewoo. :lol:


----------



## jontymo

Ignore previous still got problems on safari, its ok when logged in but when you leave the site and try to log back in it throws you out, have to reset cache/cookies etc again to log in.

Jontymo


----------



## Gazzer

rustyintegrale said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> isnt sorted still havin probs on here.........bet its bloody tev playing tricks on me................wait a few seconds and wait wait wait........aha logged him out agin.
> 
> 
> 
> Gaz, you're not Mac are you?!
> 
> Try Firefox. It works.
Click to expand...

doesnt bud.........nokia is firefox and still no entry............has taken me since 7.30pm tp get on, joke isnt the word tbh


----------



## rustyintegrale

gazzer1964 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> isnt sorted still havin probs on here.........bet its bloody tev playing tricks on me................wait a few seconds and wait wait wait........aha logged him out agin.
> 
> 
> 
> Gaz, you're not Mac are you?!
> 
> Try Firefox. It works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> doesnt bud.........nokia is firefox and still no entry............has taken me since 7.30pm tp get on, joke isnt the word tbh
Click to expand...

Looks like the mods have problems too, none here. Playtime!


----------



## malstt

Back on. 8) Yeah ! .com worked ok. Couldnt get .co.uk to work at all.


----------



## Gazzer

no mods? u serious?


----------



## Grahamstt

I've been thrown off every time i logged on :x 
cheers for the .com tip
Does that mean we have to log on to the .com address all the time now or is it a prob that is going to be put right

Graham


----------



## markypoo

Im logged in on IE with .co.uk its working fine after I deleted temporary internet files


----------



## Gazzer

how comes ikon locks my post of logging on probs and riches is still here???? looks like another fifa bribe deal going on to me.


----------



## Guest

gazzer1964 said:


> how comes ikon locks my post of logging on probs and riches is still here???? looks like another fifa bribe deal going on to me.


Because you're talking utter shite?


----------



## Ikon66

gazzer1964 said:


> how comes ikon locks my post of logging on probs and riches is still here???? looks like another fifa bribe deal going on to me.


mate, it wasn't just yours :roll: what's the point of endless posts all over the forum saying the same thing? YES WE KNOW!!!!

i made this one global as has it has help on how to sort out the problems


----------



## stevebeechTA

been trying all night,clear cookies and then put www.********.com in the address bar, has worked for me


----------



## Gazzer

Ikon66 said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how comes ikon locks my post of logging on probs and riches is still here???? looks like another fifa bribe deal going on to me.
> 
> 
> 
> mate, it wasn't just yours :roll: what's the point of endless posts all over the forum saying the same thing? YES WE KNOW!!!!
> 
> i made this one global as has it has help on how to sort out the problems
Click to expand...

no need to shout!!!! phew take a chill pill


----------



## Gazzer

manphibian said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how comes ikon locks my post of logging on probs and riches is still here???? looks like another fifa bribe deal going on to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Because you're talking utter shite?
Click to expand...

and ya point is luke???? lol


----------



## YoungOldUn

Using Windows 7 64 bit & IE9 - Cleared cookies cannot log on using the http://www.********.co.uk address, noticed all of the flags for 'Read', 'UnRead' etc are missing.

Logged on using the http://www.********.com address and everything is normal.


----------



## Gazzer

YoungOldUn said:


> Using Windows 7 64 bit & IE9 - Cleared cookies cannot log on using the http://www.********.co.uk address, noticed all of the flags for 'Read', 'UnRead' etc are missing.
> 
> Logged on using the http://www.********.com address and everything is normal.


basically means uk site is dead...........were now sold to the yanks!!!!!!


----------



## YoungOldUn

Gazzer

Knew nothing good would come of the Obama visit :lol:


----------



## Jamo8

T3RBO said:


> Back home and same error again so switched to http://www.********.com and all working (for now).


Legend T3RBO strikes again I am back


----------



## Gazzer

tr3bo sorts out forum problems apparently while mods say abd do bugger all.........turbo how did you sort it m8........do you have any words for ya fans aster sussing out how to login when the owner cannot


----------



## John-H

http://www.********.co.uk is the proper site in the long run.

If anyone is still having problems try deleting ******** cookies from the browser menu (not the link at the bottom of the forum page), then close and open the browser and go to the forum home page. There should be boxes for usernane and password. If it just gives the opportunity to "sign out" it's not worked - try deleting cookies again. Try logging in from these boxes on the front page.


----------



## weebeasttie

Crap!! Cant log in using my note book, it just log's me out again!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] Have to use the work's one. Will I get away with that [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## SaintScoTT

working fine for me -Windows Server 2008 R2 EE SP1, IE9.

dunno what your problem is. sheesh. :lol:

ok on a serious note, I had issues on my both of my client PCs (Windows 7 x64) in both IE and FF .. logging in via the index page - http://********.co.uk - seemed to work. Didn't even have to clear the cache.


----------



## j8keith

YoungOldUn said:


> Using Windows 7 64 bit & IE9 - Cleared cookies cannot log on using the http://www.********.co.uk address, noticed all of the flags for 'Read', 'UnRead' etc are missing.
> 
> Logged on using the http://www.********.com address and everything is normal.


After many hours of going around in circles clicked on your link "http:/www.********.com" even though I'd tried www.********.com before, came straight in and was recognised and did not have to log in hope that things will soon be restored to normal soon.


----------



## Jonnyboy51

I find i can no longer log in from my I-Pad using Safari browser. It logs in and then logs me out straight away.
Have had to log in on my laptop using Firefox to write this.
Can this be fixed ?


----------



## Groodles

http://www.********.co.uk/forum still having problems in Firefox
http://www.********.com/forum working fine


----------



## JPTT

Deleted all my cookies and it started working again. Couldn't log on in safari on iphone and mac.


----------



## Jonnyboy51

Just cleared the cookies on my i-pad and now working fine.
Thanks


----------



## A3DFU

Working fine for me on Opera since yesterday lunch time


----------



## redsilverblue

I can't PM [smiley=bomb.gif] is it because I'm still a newbie or somthig isn't right?


----------



## Americo

Firefox does not work for me ...I had to use Googles Chrome in order to get in!


----------



## DazzahazzeTT

i'm using mac and have got the same problems,went onto ********.com,now i can log in and stay in.


----------



## Ikon66

redsilverblue said:


> I can't PM [smiley=bomb.gif] is it because I'm still a newbie or somthig isn't right?


that is correct, new security feature


----------



## Gazzer

.com is only way on for me


----------



## Dingabell

Hi there im a Newbie to been a member a while and learned a lot. I use the PM system quite a bit but now cant [smiley=bigcry.gif] . Can some one tell me what the rules are now regarding PMs.

Cheers Col


----------



## A3DFU

switch to Opera = all fine


----------



## redsilverblue

Ikon66 said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't PM [smiley=bomb.gif] is it because I'm still a newbie or somthig isn't right?
> 
> 
> 
> that is correct, new security feature
Click to expand...

how many post do I have to have to start PMing? :roll:


----------



## clived

A3DFU said:


> switch to Opera = all fine


Or for a much simpler, quicker and less "The ******** forces your choice of browser" option, why not just log in via www.********.com?

I think if this is an issue that isn't going to solved immediately, some sort of message on the site front page would be useful.


----------



## Gazzer

A3DFU said:


> switch to Opera = all fine


opera great here at work Dani but not at home.....spooky eh


----------



## John-H

I had problems with my PC at home. Deleting cookies manually didn't seem to work and I was forced to delete all cookies before things would work properly.

One thing I did notice was the odd nature of cookies in IE8. I had the following cookies created whilst it wasn't working:

Cookie 1:
Cookie:[email protected]********.co.uk/
Opening as a text file and trying to save the file name becomes: [email protected]

Cookie 2:
Cookie:[email protected]********.co.uk/
I often saw two with the same name!
Sometimes one could not be deleted!
Opening as a text file and trying to save the file name becomes: [email protected]********.co[1].txt

Now it's working the first cookie opened as a text file saves as: [email protected]********.co[2].txt

I'm not sure if that helps.

One thing I think may happen now is that with many people logging on as .com instead of .co.uk people are going to be logged out because of the different domain when clicking on email notifications.

*EDIT: It just happened to me. If it happens to you DON'T try logging on again. Simply edit the URL in the address bar to say .co.uk and hit return. Then you'll get the correct domain and stay logged in  *


----------



## A3DFU

gazzer1964 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> switch to Opera = all fine
> 
> 
> 
> opera great here at work Dani but not at home.....spooky eh
Click to expand...

That's because you need to tend your dandelions at home Gaz :lol:


----------



## Joe Ekins

Weird stuff going on, I had log in problems then deleted cookies and got back in

When I posted on a thread it had to go for moderator approval??? Never had to before???


----------



## YoungOldUn

Just managed to log back in using the http://www.********.co.uk address after following the method shown here for clearing cookies from IE9 http://www.practicalecommerce.com/artic ... and-Cache-

It seems that IE9 is different to previous versions in the way it stores cookie information.


----------



## dbm

Jae said:


> I think I have a "fix", or workaround.
> 
> First, clear your Cookies. (iPhone - Settings / Safari / Clear Cookies)
> 
> Now, go to the HOME PAGE of the TTF. In the top left column, you can log in from there.
> 
> Et Voila, you're in.


That works for the iPad - phew! Been having withdrawal this morning! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## shougle

dbm said:


> Jae said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have a "fix", or workaround.
> 
> First, clear your Cookies. (iPhone - Settings / Safari / Clear Cookies)
> 
> Now, go to the HOME PAGE of the TTF. In the top left column, you can log in from there.
> 
> Et Voila, you're in.
> 
> 
> 
> That works for the iPad - phew! Been having withdrawal this morning! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Cheers,
> Dan
Click to expand...

Worked ok for I pad but not for I phone


----------



## sixdoublesix

+1 worked for iPad2


----------



## redsilverblue

Dingabell said:


> Hi there im a Newbie to been a member a while and learned a lot. I use the PM system quite a bit but now cant [smiley=bigcry.gif] . Can some one tell me what the rules are now regarding PMs.
> 
> Cheers Col


great isn't it :x we can't even contact moderators to report something if we need to, because we can not pm :?


----------



## Nem

redsilverblue said:


> Dingabell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there im a Newbie to been a member a while and learned a lot. I use the PM system quite a bit but now cant [smiley=bigcry.gif] . Can some one tell me what the rules are now regarding PMs.
> 
> Cheers Col
> 
> 
> 
> great isn't it :x we can't even contact moderators to report something if we need to, because we can not pm :?
Click to expand...

You can still report posts to moderators using the "Report this post" function.

PM have now been set to be enabled when users meet a certain criteria to try and help with the issues in the for sale sections.

Nick


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Internet explorer 9 users..

If you just delete cookies this will not work if the TTF is in your favourtes.. you have to click the "clear Favourtes content" at the top and then select cookies further down....

hope it helps.


----------



## skegbravedave

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Internet explorer 9 users..
> 
> If you just delete cookies this will not work if the TTF is in your favourtes.. you have to click the "clear Favourtes content" at the top and then select cookies further down....
> 
> hope it helps.


Took 3 days to log in, this worked a treat Tony, thanks


----------



## mikesimbo

What's the 'issue in the for sale section'?
is .co.uk up and running yet as it keeps logging me out still.


----------



## jeules0

I can't log in using IE9 but haveat last been successful using Firefox.

Can someone get this sorted PLEASE as it is very annoyng! I'm not a new user, have plenty of posts, and have joined TTOC so what's the problem?

Couldn't even PM anyone to get it sorted which is very frustrating!


----------



## barton TT

Clearing cookies seems to work for everyone else have you tried. :?


----------



## Nem

jeules0 said:


> Can someone get this sorted PLEASE as it is very annoyng! I'm not a new user, have plenty of posts, and have joined TTOC so what's the problem?
> 
> Couldn't even PM anyone to get it sorted which is very frustrating!


There is nothing we can sort. We've changed some security settings to improve the forum which has in turn affected the cookie which is used by the forum and placed on your computer.

Everyone needs to delete their old cookie and then log in with the new one.

This is not something we are going to fix and it will suddenly fix the problem, it's down to the users I'm afraid.

nick


----------



## rustyintegrale

Nem said:


> There is nothing we can sort. We've changed some security settings to improve the forum which has in turn affected the cookie which is used by the forum and placed on your computer.
> 
> Everyone needs to delete their old cookie and then log in with the new one.
> 
> This is not something we are going to fix and it will suddenly fix the problem, it's down to the users I'm afraid.
> 
> nick


Nick would it not be helpful to have a Global Announcement or even a mass email to every registered user to inform them of the reasons for the changes? There seems to be a lot of complaint from people who do not know why the changes to the PM system have been implemented and are not as technically savvy as some when it comes to deleting cookies etc. My wife just thinks cookies are for eating! :lol:

It might just save a lot of angst if you could put concise instructions in a global post for the popular browsers and operating systems. I'm quite happy to provide this information for Mac and Safari/Firefox/Chrome if it will help.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## SteveTDCi

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Internet explorer 9 users..
> 
> If you just delete cookies this will not work if the TTF is in your favourtes.. you have to click the "clear Favourtes content" at the top and then select cookies further down....
> 
> hope it helps.


This worked for me too


----------



## jeules0

barton TT said:


> Clearing cookies seems to work for everyone else have you tried. :?


Ok, I have at last managed to clear the cookie and get logged in, thanks.

Initially I tried clearing the Board cookies, but this didn't work.

Rusty's suggestion of a global announcement with a step-by-step guide is a good idea. I'm pretty computer savvy but nothing I did seemed to work.


----------



## ian_c

i'm in using my original account (i couldnt log in once so opened another . which is now blocked)
what exactly do i need to do to be able to contact via pm the people i have bought parts off that havent been recieved yet ?
i dont need the 2nd account now (obviously) but as there isnt an easy way to see your username on here i have bought things logged on as the new account :roll: 
if it's a post count thing , can i have all my original posts added on ??

this is where i went wrong by the way ..
viewtopic.php?f=11&t=12099&p=1983462#p1983462


----------



## jayc12

why cant i reply ????


----------



## A3DFU

ian_c said:


> what exactly do i need to do to be able to contact via pm the people i have bought parts off that havent been recieved yet ?


contact one of the moderators Ian, they should be able to help you


----------



## Gazzer

jayc12 said:


> why cant i reply ????


simple really, from doing nothing to over complicating the whole thing. oh and in mean time messing whole way peeps can get on here at same time. but cant talk about that


----------



## A3DFU

jayc12 said:


> why cant i reply ????


The "postreply" button is on the top and bottom left of the page. Or you can use the "quote" button at the bottom right of each post


----------



## mastercrafty

I no longer seem to be able to use my pm function? Could some kind administrator look into this for me please?


----------



## Ikon66

mastercrafty said:


> I no longer seem to be able to use my pm function? Could some kind administrator look into this for me please?


Due to your relative newness to the forum you have limited functions due to new security restrictions


----------



## anthony_m

hi all,
just cleared cookies in firefox and all seems sorted, for now anyway! :? 
Anthony.


----------



## John-H

*How To fix the Login problem:*

For those having problems logging on here's How To sort the problem out. Basically you need to delete cookies and log on from the home screen. This shows you how using Internet Explorer 8+ but the process is similar for other browsers.

Make sure you exactly enter "*http://www.********.co.uk*" in the URL entry box and press return. This ensures you are on the correct website to start with and not http://www.********.*com* or http://www.*ttforum*.co.uk etc.

In Internet Explorer's menu go to Tools > Internet Options

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/images/********/Logon_2.jpg

On the General Tab click the "Delete..." button

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/images/********/Logon_3.jpg

Ensure that the only the "Cookies" option box is ticked and that the "Preserve Favourite website data" is NOT ticked as shown. Then click the "Delete" button.

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/images/********/Logon_4.jpg

A dialogue box may open advising that history is being deleted - this is actually only deleting the cookies as selected so let it proceed.

Now in the log on boxes at the top left of the screen carefully enter your username and password. Tick the "Remember me" box to save you having to log on repeatedly. Then click "Login".

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/images/********/Logon_1.jpg

You should now be logged in properly to http://www.********.co.uk

Please note that if someone else has logged into http://www.********.com or http://www.ttforum.co.uk etc. and you receive an email notification due to one of their posts, then the URL link in the email will be http://www.********.*com* or http://www.*ttforum*.co.uk etc. and NOT *http://www.********.co.uk* and you will be prompted to log in to the different website domain. Instead of logging in again simply edit the URL to be correctly include "********.co.uk" instead of ttforum or .com etc. and press return. You will then find that you are already logged in and do not have to do it again. It's best for everybody to use ********.co.uk to avoid these problems.


----------



## drjam

I deleted cookies a couple of days back and solved the problem, but then the problem returned and I had to do the same again today, so the cure was obviously only temporary. (Chrome)

By the way, deleting ALL your cookies to solve problems with one errant website can be a complete PITA, so worth people taking note that it's possible to delete ONLY the ******** cookies.

On Chrome you open the "options" tab (via the spanner top right of the address bar), then "under the bonnet", "content settings", "cookies: all cookies and site data" and there you'll see a (scary looking!) list of all the cookies you have set. From there you can go and delete just the TT Forum ones. 
Don't know the sequence off hand for other browsers, but I've certainly done it before in Firefox, and I assume the same is possible in any other browser too.


----------



## John-H

drjam said:


> I deleted cookies a couple of days back and solved the problem, but then the problem returned and I had to do the same again today, so the cure was obviously only temporary. (Chrome)
> 
> By the way, deleting ALL your cookies to solve problems with one errant website can be a complete PITA, so worth people taking note that it's possible to delete ONLY the ******** cookies.
> 
> On Chrome you open the "options" tab (via the spanner top right of the address bar), then "under the bonnet", "content settings", "cookies: all cookies and site data" and there you'll see a (scary looking!) list of all the cookies you have set. From there you can go and delete just the TT Forum ones.
> Don't know the sequence off hand for other browsers, but I've certainly done it before in Firefox, and I assume the same is possible in any other browser too.


The returning problem may be the different domain names I mentioned if you've been clicking email links. Otherwise it may be the cookies expiring.

Yes, it's not good to have to delete all cookies but I did spend ages trying to delete just the forum ones in IE but it doesn't work! It's as if the data is held elsewhere, possibly in a cache. There seems to be some odd goings on in IE that I've not got to the bottom of in testing and I know Jae was having difficulty too - hense the simple instruction as a work around.


----------



## ian_c

i can log-in on my laptop ,
but can't on my android .
will this problem be sorted if i buy the tapatalk app. or similar ??


----------



## John-H

Have you tried deleting cookies in your Android browser? I've never used the tap talk thing so I don't know but it shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## Nem

Please make sure you are using www.********.co.uk as the url.

The last person to reply to this was not, possibly Ian, is using the ttforum version.


----------



## ian_c

John-H said:


> Have you tried deleting cookies in your Android browser? I've never used the tap talk thing so I don't know but it shouldn't be necessary.


you lost me at "deleting" :lol: 
if i get desperate , i'll take it back to the phone shop and get one of the girls to do it :roll:

i'll have a look at the site address later , but its the one i've been using since i got the phone . it's saved in favourites .
not sure who i log in as when i use my phone though , but i suspect its my other name and thats why i've been buying stuff using that name :roll:


----------



## ian_c

i've just noticed ....
i'm on my laptop now using ttforum.co.uk . no dash .


----------



## marcelloTTc

I had followed cookies clearing and I can log me now!!!thanks for support!!!


----------



## emtiem

Hello; is it because I'm relatively new that my posts are being moderated? I didn't think that was happening last time I visited in March.


----------



## John-H

emtiem said:


> Hello; is it because I'm relatively new that my posts are being moderated? I didn't think that was happening last time I visited in March.


Yes, that's right it's a new security feature for all relatively new members so we can help make the forum safer. Just carry on as normal and once everything checks out OK the moderating no longer gets triggered automatically.


----------



## marcelloTTc

marcelloTTc said:


> I had followed cookies clearing and I can log me now!!!thanks for support!!!


MMhh,I spoke too early....I have some problems with other forums,so now I must log me on www.ttforum.co.uk instead ********.co.uk as someone had suggested...


----------



## John-H

marcelloTTc said:


> marcelloTTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had followed cookies clearing and I can log me now!!!thanks for support!!!
> 
> 
> 
> MMhh,I spoke too early....I have some problems with other forums,so now I must log me on http://www.ttforum.co.uk instead ********.co.uk as someone had suggested...
Click to expand...

Nooo... Don't do it! Have a read of this and stay on ********.co.uk : viewtopic.php?f=30&t=214188


----------



## rustyintegrale

I just clicked on another post notification...

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=214465&p=2036183&e=2036183

A .com url...

Had to login again. This seems to be a problem that needs sorting at some root level.. :roll:


----------



## marcelloTTc

John-H said:


> Nooo... Don't do it! Have a read of this and stay on ********.co.uk : viewtopic.php?f=30&t=214188


  thanks mate,I read and now I'm come to ********.co.uk...  
Also thanks to rustyintegrale for step-by-step explanation ...

ps: honestly I don't yet understand the differences between ttforum and ********.... :roll:


----------



## Stefan Sobell

I can't log in using Mozilla Firefox, my usual browser. It logs me in for about two seconds, then tells me to log in again.

No problems with Internet Explorer, but it's a pain having to transfer any time I want the TT forum.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Stefan Sobell said:


> I can't log in using Mozilla Firefox, my usual browser. It logs me in for about two seconds, then tells me to log in again.
> 
> No problems with Internet Explorer, but it's a pain having to transfer any time I want the TT forum.


Follow my instructions for Firefox up there... :roll:

If it doesn't work then PM me...


----------



## John-H

rustyintegrale said:


> I just clicked on another post notification...
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=214465&p=2036183&e=2036183
> 
> A .com url...
> 
> Had to login again. This seems to be a problem that needs sorting at some root level.. :roll:


Can you edit the URL in your address bar and change it to include ********.co.uk and hit return the next time it happens? That would save you having to log in again. I've emailed Jae to see if it can be improved.


----------



## Grahamstt

I've been using .com with no probs but tried the delete cookies to get back onto .co.uk and got thrown off again so back to .com :?


----------



## rustyintegrale

John-H said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just clicked on another post notification...
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=214465&p=2036183&e=2036183
> 
> A .com url...
> 
> Had to login again. This seems to be a problem that needs sorting at some root level.. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you edit the URL in your address bar and change it to include ********.co.uk and hit return the next time it happens? That would save you having to log in again. I've emailed Jae to see if it can be improved.
Click to expand...

that's what Im doing.


----------



## VerTTigo

Still cant log in with IE. Using Firefox at the moment... So whats happening?


----------



## John-H

Print this off or copy into notepad etc.

* Read this first and familiarise yourself with the process: viewtopic.php?f=30&t=214188
* Close down all browsers (including the one above) and any other software connecting to the internet, email, news reader etc etc.
* Open one copy of IE
* Delete all cookies as you remember being shown in the thread above
* Type *www.********.co.uk* into the URL box and press return
* Log in on the home page top left

You should now be logged in. If you click on an email link from then on and you get the login prompt then it's likely from the different domain. *Don't log in again *but instead correct the URL in the address bar to include *www.********.co.uk *and press return - rather than logging in to the different domain. You should find you are still logged into the correct UK domain.

If that doesn't work then there is something peculiar about your setup which it may help to get to the bottom of so report back


----------



## melltt

rustyintegrale said:


> Stefan Sobell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't log in using Mozilla Firefox, my usual browser. It logs me in for about two seconds, then tells me to log in again.
> 
> No problems with Internet Explorer, but it's a pain having to transfer any time I want the TT forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Follow my instructions for Firefox up there... :roll:
> 
> If it doesn't work then PM me...
Click to expand...

Using iPad so not the options to edit browser settings. .co.uk has worked fine in the past but now just logs me in then out again as above. Just tried .com and that works fine and can now reply.

It wasn't broke so someone has decided to fix it ? Not.


----------



## rustyintegrale

melltt said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stefan Sobell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't log in using Mozilla Firefox, my usual browser. It logs me in for about two seconds, then tells me to log in again.
> 
> No problems with Internet Explorer, but it's a pain having to transfer any time I want the TT forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Follow my instructions for Firefox up there... :roll:
> 
> If it doesn't work then PM me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using iPad so not the options to edit browser settings. .co.uk has worked fine in the past but now just logs me in then out again as above. Just tried .com and that works fine and can now reply.
> 
> It wasn't broke so someone has decided to fix it ? Not.
Click to expand...

I don't have an iPad so to some extent I'm relying on the fact that it uses the same OS as the iPhone...

Make sure you are going to ********.co.uk in Safari. Then go to Settings (this is separate from Safari) then Safari, scroll to the bottom and select, Clear Cookies, then Clear Cache. Restart the iPad and try to login to ********.co.uk in Safari.

I hope it works for you!

Cheers

Rich


----------

